# Firefighter class



## CFal (Aug 31, 2013)

I work seasonal jobs, and between jobs I come back to Rhode Island and volunteer on an Ambulance.  I am licensed as an EMT in a few other states where I work, but in RI I don't currently have a license so I act as a driver.  We are an EMS only service and a volunteer fire department in our district is putting on a firefighter 1001 course and is opening it up to our service, and it is being recommended by my higher ups for us even if we have no desire to actually fight fires afterwards because we work with fire dept. so often.  In addition to EMS I have an interest in fighting fire and was considering training even before receiving the email.  Any thoughts/advice?  Any of you in an all EMS service that also has fire trained members?


----------



## Wayfaring Man (Sep 1, 2013)

Here in MD all the 911 services are combination Fire/EMS.  I'd recommend taking Firefighter I just to have it on a resume.  A lot of places where Fire/EMS respond together prefer having the EMTs also be at least Fire I trained because it lets them standby as the rapid intervention team for the firefighters going in.  Otherwise they can't enter the structure until another engine arrives on scene.

If you're getting it paid for, take it, put it on ProBoards so it travels with you nationally, and keep it in your back pocket for a rainy day.  It might just be the thing that makes you stand out over another candidate for a combination department job somewhere.

Or in the worst case it'll be a good experience.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 1, 2013)

Wayfaring Man said:


> Here in MD all the 911 services are combination Fire/EMS.



Incorrect. My company is EMS only. There are no fire engines in our bays. The hose company down the street handles fire. 

Largely true, but not "all" true in Maryland. 

I've gone my entire career without fire training. If you don't have any interest in it, why bother putting in the time. If you are interested in that side, taking the class is a no-brainier.


----------



## CFal (Sep 1, 2013)

I think it will definitely open up doors even if I don't do much fire fighting, I'm sure it will help interacting with them when I'm on the ambulance, I'm pretty interested in it so I think I'll take it.


----------



## Christopher (Sep 3, 2013)

CFal said:


> I work seasonal jobs, and between jobs I come back to Rhode Island and volunteer on an Ambulance.  I am licensed as an EMT in a few other states where I work, but in RI I don't currently have a license so I act as a driver.  We are an EMS only service and a volunteer fire department in our district is putting on a firefighter 1001 course and is opening it up to our service, and it is being recommended by my higher ups for us even if we have no desire to actually fight fires afterwards because we work with fire dept. so often.  In addition to EMS I have an interest in fighting fire and was considering training even before receiving the email.  Any thoughts/advice?  Any of you in an all EMS service that also has fire trained members?



I work for a combined fire/EMS service and have no desire to man a hand line. However, knowing I work with them I have done a number of courses and have plans to complete my driver/operator.

Learning something new is always a good thing.


----------



## Wayfaring Man (Sep 4, 2013)

EMS49393 said:


> Incorrect. My company is EMS only. There are no fire engines in our bays. The hose company down the street handles fire.
> 
> Largely true, but not "all" true in Maryland.
> 
> I've gone my entire career without fire training. If you don't have any interest in it, why bother putting in the time. If you are interested in that side, taking the class is a no-brainier.



Sorry about the bad information.  I haven't been out Aberdeen way and didn't know, I just was going with the information I'd gotten from my local guys.  Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 4, 2013)

Aberdeen is combination. Susquehanna Hose and Havre de Grace Ambulance Corps are separate. Also, Emmitsburg Ambulance Company and Vigilant Hose Company in Frederick County are also separate. It's rare, but there are a few that have split and maintained it.


----------



## Btalon (Sep 27, 2013)

I am a FF/AEMT with my local department.  When I'm working my shifts on the ambulance I have no duties as a firefighter.  We are housed in the same building but two separate entities.  

With that being said, having the FF training is great at scenes.  You know what is going on, we frequently help pull hoses, tag hydrants, anything that we can instead of just standing around to help out the initial attack. The on duty firefighters have really appreciated the fact we know what to do to help them make their jobs easier.  It also helps back in the station that they know you will do whatever you can to help them like they do for us on medical calls.

The training is something that is great to have, even if you don't use it.


----------

